# Trek still making Pilot?



## batty461 (Aug 16, 2007)

Got a friend looking for Trek Pilot 2.1. One bike shop told him Trek doesn't make this bike anymore and yet another LBS said they would backorder one for him. He has been waiting over a month now. Has Trek stopped producing this bike?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't know, it is still on the website for the 08 model year.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/pilot/pilot21/


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

batty461 said:


> Got a friend looking for Trek Pilot 2.1. One bike shop told him Trek doesn't make this bike anymore and yet another LBS said they would backorder one for him. He has been waiting over a month now. Has Trek stopped producing this bike?


Maybe the factory in China that makes them has been closed down for the Olympics  

He can try the Specialized Sequoia- similar geometry.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Trek has discontinued the Pilot for 2009.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

t_togh said:


> Trek has discontinued the Pilot for 2009.


Are they replacing it with anything? It would seem to put a big hole in their line for a performance bike for older and less limber riders, and a long distance super-cruiser for everyone else. Even the 'we only make racing bikes' Cervelo now sells the RS.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

My LBS informed me that they simply will be going with the Madone. The Geometry is somewhat similar.

I was a bit surprised as well.


----------

